# What the HECK?



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

All right. Now that my nervous system is over the shock, here's a 'what the heck' that's a _positive_ one:






I find this very young performer amazing.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I love Led Zeppelin's Jimmy Page version of the Chopin Prelude in E minor - I think it carries the same message. Thanks for putting it up for the members. 



CypressWillow said:


> Huh?


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

And now a 'what the heck' that's just clever (though painful) fun:






It's so difficult for really fine musicians to do this.


----------



## Kleinzeit (May 15, 2013)

that's a right fine tune


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

CypressWillow said:


> All right. Now that my nervous system is over the shock, here's a 'what the heck' that's a _positive_ one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strings are those kinds of instruments that age/size limitation doesn't affect nearly as much. Tone quality isn't as affected. However, with wind players for example, if you're that short, you can't possibly have the breathing capacity of older, bigger players. Thus, there aren't many flute prodigies, though I was fortunate to have met one last year! Breathing and volume production were still issues for her though, and I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

I've posted this elsewhere on this forum. I think it may be the ultimate 'what the heck' for me. But if you've got a viable challenger, bring it on!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Editing out the pedantic part of my post, which was pretty much the whole thing. I was inadvertently throwing a wet blanket on this otherwise fun thread. Do carry on.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Not a rock cover of classical, but this is what happens when you mix modern classical with hardcore drum n bass


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

OK, *Schubussy,* that's a real 'what the heck' - gotta admit it. 
So I'll see your Venetian Snares and raise you a Halo:






(In the interests of full disclosure, I used this stuff as a very young girl, and it smelled fantastic.)

Top that!


----------

